# Esperan hasta que mueran (subjuntivo)



## Espanol3200

Hola a todos, 

Perdonen, sé que hay muchos hilos sobre este tema, pero tengo una pregunta específica. 

Sé que se usa "hasta que" con el indicativo cuando uno se refiere a una acción habitual y el subjuntivo cuando es algo que no ha pasado todavía (es una acción en el futuro, hay algo pendiente, etc.). 

¿Pero qué usarían en esta frase, el subjuntivo o el indicativo? 
Buzzards do not kill their prey, but rather they wait until the animal dies.
*Los gallinazos no matan a su presa sino que esperan hasta que ¿muere/muera?*

¿Es una acción habitual (indicativo) porque es lo que los gallinazos siempre hacen (esperan hasta que el animal muere)? 

¡Mil gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Rocko!

Los dos modos en mi zona, el indicativo y el subjuntivo, dependiendo de la estructura de la oración. 
Las siguientes redacciones muestran mi preferencia personal y regional:

Las aves rapaces no matan a sus presas, sino que esperan hasta que *mueran*.

Las aves rapaces no matan a sus presas, sino que esperan hasta que los animales *se mueran.*

Las aves rapaces no matan a sus presas, sino que esperan... Hasta que los animales *se mueren/se mueran.*


----------



## Espanol3200

¡Muchas gracias! Perdona por hacerle tantas preguntas, pero ¿cuál es la diferencia entre la segunda y la tercera opción?


----------



## Azarosa

In this particular case, the difference is merely aspectual.


----------



## El Caobo

The verb “*esperar*“ triggers the subjunctive in this case.  Rockol!'s third example avoids the need for the subjunctive by starting a new sentence without "*esperar*."


----------



## Rocko!

Espanol3200 said:


> ¡Muchas gracias! Perdona por hacerle tantas preguntas, pero ¿cuál es la diferencia entre la segunda y la tercera opción?


Las gramáticas dicen que comenzar una oración con un "_hasta que_" carente de valor durativo es propio de México, Centroamérica, Colombia y Bolivia, por eso dije que mi oración era regional.
Supongo que en otros países solo podrían "anclar" el subjuntivo a/con "esperar".
Espera la opinión de otros foreros de otras nacionalidades.


----------



## Circunflejo

El Caobo said:


> The verb “*esperar*“ triggers the subjunctive in this case.


Not necessarilly. The indicative is fine too. The nuances are small.


----------



## El Caobo

Circunflejo said:


> Not necessarilly. The indicative is fine too. The nuances are small.


You made me think harder about it and that is how I keep learning.  Thank you very much!

Here are the three meanings of _*esperar*_ when it is used in a transitive sense, as in the example that we were given:

1. tr. Tener esperanza de conseguir lo que se desea.
2. tr. Creer que ha de suceder algo, especialmente si es favorable.
3. tr. Permanecer en sitio adonde se cree que ha de ir alguien o en donde se presume que ha de ocurrir algo.

It does not appear that 2 and 3 are relevant is this case, since they do not fit the context.

Meaning 1, which fits the context of the sentence that was given to us, definitely requires the subjunctive.  Meaning 3, though not the context that we are discussing, also requires the subjunctive.  

Yet, we all know that speakers do not follow neat grammatical rules all the time.  The difficulty for someone learning a language rests in discovering if and when the rules can be circumvented without sounding uneducated or ignorant.  This is something that we have to learn from native speakers.  In other words, often non-natives can know what the rules are, but not know what the accepted reality is.

Here is what the RAE says:

*2.* Cuando significa ‘tener esperanza [en que algo suceda] o creer que sucederá’, es transitivo y va seguido de un infinitivo o de una oración introducida por _que: «Espero llegar a vieja sin arrugas»_ (Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987]); _«Espero que todo te vaya bien»_ (Gala _Invitados_ [Esp. 2002]). Si lo que significa es ‘dar tiempo a que algo suceda antes de hacer otra cosa’, es intransitivo y en ese caso el infinitivo o la oración introducida por _que_ van precedidos de la preposición _a: «Espera a conocerla, te digo, antes de ponerte celosa»_ (Donoso _Elefantes_ [Chile 1995]); _«Los oficinistas esperaban a que la lluvia terminara»_ (Ponte _Contrabando_ [Cuba 2002]).

A full explanation is found here:  esperar | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas


----------



## Rocko!

El Caobo said:


> It does not appear that 2 and 3 are relevant is this case, since they do not fit the context.


Bueno, yo creo que sería el #3 "permanecer...". Estamos hablando del instinto animal de un(a) ave. Ella no guarda esperanzas ni supone (cree) dentro del contexto. El ave se para junto al animal herido a esperar que muera.


----------



## El Caobo

Rocko! said:


> Bueno, yo creo que sería el #3 "permanecer...". Estamos hablando del instinto animal de un(a) ave. Ella no guarda esperanzas ni supone (cree) dentro del contexto. El ave se para junto al animal herido a esperar que muera.


Puede ser.  En ese caso, según la información de la RAE, se requiere el "*a*" y  sería "*El ave se para junto al animal herido a esperar a que se muera*".  Y como lo ha escrito usted mismo, tambien me parece que exige el subjuntivo, pero qué se yo.


----------



## Circunflejo

El Caobo said:


> It does not appear that 2 and 3 are relevant is this case, since they do not fit the context.


Are you sure that meaning 3 doesn't fit?


El Caobo said:


> Meaning 1, which fits the context of the sentence that was given to us, definitely requires the subjunctive. Meaning 3, though not the context that we are discussing, also requires the subjunctive.


It would be nice if you supported your claims quoting a grammar or something similar. In order to help you a bit with your thinking, I'll tell you too that _hasta que..._ is a _complemento circunstancial _so it doesn't matter if the verb is transitive or intransitive. And to help you a bit more, I'll invite you to read the 25.14e of the NGLE.


El Caobo said:


> En ese caso, según la información de la RAE, se requiere el "*a*" y sería "*El ave se para junto al animal herido a esperar a que se muera*".


Una cosa es esperar a que se muera y otra cosa distinta es esperar hasta que se muere/muera. De todas formas, ya que dice que es información de la RAE, convendría que la enlazase, o que la especificase de algún modo para que pudiera consultarla quien tuviese necesidad de hacerlo.


----------



## El Caobo

Circunflejo said:


> Are you sure that meaning 3 doesn't fit?
> 
> It would be nice if you supported your claims quoting a grammar or something similar. In order to help you a bit with your thinking, I'll tell you too that _hasta que..._ is a _complemento circunstancial _so it doesn't matter if the verb is transitive or intransitive. And to help you a bit more, I'll invite you to read the 25.14e of the NGLE.
> 
> Una cosa es esperar a que se muera y otra cosa distinta es esperar hasta que se muere/muera. De todas formas, ya que dice que es información de la RAE, convendría que la enlazase, o que la especificase de algún modo para que pudiera consultarla quien tuviese necesidad de hacerlo.


Meaning 3 does fit.  However according to the RAE it would require "*a*" after "*esperar*."

In the same post, I did later post the applicable rule directly from the RAE's website, along with the link so that everyone can see the entire entry.  After reading it, please give me your thoughts.  Of course, I could be misunderstanding something.  Thanks!


----------



## Rocko!

El Caobo said:


> Puede ser.  En ese caso, según la información de la RAE, se requiere el "*a*" y  sería "*El ave se para junto al animal herido a esperar a que se muera*".  Y como lo ha escrito usted mismo, tambien me parece que exige el subjuntivo, pero qué se yo.


Sí, probablemente la "a" tiene que estar. Tienes razón. Omitirla podría ser coloquial.


----------



## El Caobo

Rocko! said:


> Sí, probablemente la "a" tiene que estar. Tienes razón. Omitirla podría ser coloquial.


Gracias por aclarar eso.


----------



## Circunflejo

El Caobo said:


> In the same post, I did later post the applicable rule directly from the RAE's website, along with the link so that everyone can see the entire entry.


Are you talking about your link in post 8?


----------



## El Caobo

Circunflejo said:


> Are you talking about your link in post 8?


Yes, at the bottom of post 8.  I did a search within the RAE's website for rules governing the proper use of "*esperar*" and that is what I found.  I saw essentially the same thing in other places, but I consider the RAE to be very credible.


----------



## Circunflejo

El Caobo said:


> Yes, at the bottom of post 8.


Could you quote where it says that meaning 3


El Caobo said:


> would require "*a*" after "*esperar*."


I ask because I can't see it.


----------



## El Caobo

Circunflejo said:


> Could you quote where it says that meaning 3
> 
> I ask because I can't see it.


The link is:  esperar | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas.  If you cannot see it, here is a cut and paste of all of it.  As you will see, there are three sections:

*esperar*. *1.* Con el sentido de ‘permanecer en un sitio hasta que [alguien o algo] llegue o hasta que [algo] suceda’, es transitivo en el español culto general: _«Mi abuelo lo esperaba en la estación de Córdoba»_ (Fuentes _Esto_ [Méx. 2002]); _«Desapareció mientras esperábamos el tren»_ (Kociancich _Maravilla_ [Arg. 1982]). No obstante, en gran parte de América, especialmente en el área caribeña, no es infrecuente su uso como intransitivo, seguido de un complemento con _por,_ sin que exista matiz causal que lo justifique: _«Papá nos llevó a la estación. Nueve hijos esperábamos por ti»_ (Parrado _Bembeta_ [Cuba 1984]); _«Dumbo velaba el caldo y esperaba por el primer hervor»_ (Montero _Tú_ [Cuba 1995]). Aunque cuenta con algún antecedente clásico, en muchos casos puede deberse hoy al influjo del inglés _to wait for_. Se recomienda la construcción transitiva (_esperar_ [algo o a alguien]), que es la mayoritaria en el uso culto.

*2.* Cuando significa ‘tener esperanza [en que algo suceda] o creer que sucederá’, es transitivo y va seguido de un infinitivo o de una oración introducida por _que: «Espero llegar a vieja sin arrugas»_ (Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987]); _«Espero que todo te vaya bien»_ (Gala _Invitados_ [Esp. 2002]). Si lo que significa es ‘dar tiempo a que algo suceda antes de hacer otra cosa’, es intransitivo y en ese caso el infinitivo o la oración introducida por _que_ van precedidos de la preposición _a: «Espera a conocerla, te digo, antes de ponerte celosa»_ (Donoso _Elefantes_ [Chile 1995]); _«Los oficinistas esperaban a que la lluvia terminara»_ (Ponte _Contrabando_ [Cuba 2002]).

*3.* Cuando significa, dicho de una cosa, ‘estarle reservada a alguien o haberle de ocurrir en el futuro’, es intransitivo; el complemento de persona es indirecto: _«En esa situación tan extraña le esperan, al grumete, adversidades suplementarias»_ (Saer _Entenado_ [Arg. 1988]).

*4.* Hoy es ya raro su uso intransitivo con un complemento introducido por _en_ y el sentido de ‘tener esperanza en la ayuda de alguien o en algo’: _«Adquirió mucho mérito esperando en Dios contra toda esperanza humana»_ (GaBadell _Funeral_ [Esp. 1975]).


----------



## Circunflejo

El Caobo said:


> The link is: esperar | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas. If you cannot see it, here is a cut and paste of all of it. As you will see, there are three sections


Yes, I had read it and, as far as I can see, it doesn't say that meaning 3


El Caobo said:


> would require "*a*" after "*esperar*."


But maybe I overlooked it. That's why I told you to quote the lines in which it says it.


----------



## El Caobo

Circunflejo said:


> Yes, I had read it and, as far as I can see, it doesn't say that meaning 3
> 
> But maybe I overlooked it. That's why I told you to quote the lines in which it says it.


Based on your understanding, do you agree that the sentence given to us at the beginning of this thread (*Los gallinazos no matan a su presa sino que esperan hasta que ¿muere/muera?*) requires the subjunctive?  If not, can you please explain "why" not?  

My understanding is that it does and that it is because of the use of the verb "_*esperar*_" in that context.


----------



## El Caobo

Otra cosita...

Volví a ver las acepciones de *esperar* que presenta la RAE.  Reparé en que la acepción #4:

4. intr. No comenzar a actuar hasta que suceda algo. Esperó A que sonase la hora para hablar.

Por lo visto, puede que el uso de *esperar* en esa frase original sea intransitivo.  En el ejemplo que se ofrece, se puede ver que se ha usado el subjuntivo y la *A* se ha puesto en mayúscula para hacer resaltar su importancia.  A mí me parece que usar el indicativo con *esperar* debe ser muy poco común.


----------



## Circunflejo

El Caobo said:


> Based on your understanding, do you agree that the sentence given to us at the beginning of this thread (*Los gallinazos no matan a su presa sino que esperan hasta que ¿muere/muera?*) requires the subjunctive?





Circunflejo said:


> Not necessarilly. The indicative is fine too.





El Caobo said:


> If not, can you please explain "why" not?





Circunflejo said:


> I'll invite you to read the 25.14e of the NGLE.



I'll recall too what I said in a previous post:


Circunflejo said:


> Una cosa es esperar a que se muera y otra cosa distinta es esperar hasta que se muere/muera.


----------



## El Caobo

Circunflejo said:


> I'll recall too what I said in a previous post:


Ok.  Can you post what it says in 25.14e of the NGLE, so that we all can see it here, or give us the link, or share a photo of it?


----------



## Circunflejo

El Caobo said:


> Can you post what it says in 25.14e of the NGLE, so that we all can see it here?


I'm afraid it exceeds the quotation limits of WR so you'll have to consult it yourself. It also refers to other points of the NGLE for more info so the best is definitely to consult it online. I'll give the link to the NGLE just in case somebody needed it: Buscar en la Nueva Gramática de la Lengua Española. Use the search box in the link to find any info in the NGLE.


----------



## Rocko!

En la mayoría de los casos el subjuntivo rige, pero hay algunos verbos en ciertos contextos que parecen admitir los dos modos (subj.-ind.). Lo veo posible con este de "mueren/mueran", al igual que con "maduran/maduren" (_los osos no comen las bayas sino que esperan hasta que maduran/maduren_), se duermen/ se duerman (las mamás no ponen a sus bebés en sus cunas sino que esperan hasta que se duernan/duermen) ensucien/ensucian (las personas de este vecindario no limpian los cristales de sus ventanas sino que esperan hasta que se ensucian/ensucien), etc.

No logro entender el porqué de esta dualidad. Parece, a veces, que algunos seres  o cosas realizan el cambio sobre sí mismos y por eso el indicativo (mueren = no pueden más/no resisten/se rinden/etc), o es un agente externo como el polvo que ensucia los cristales, y en otros parece una mezcla de todo y se dice como una verdad "los osos sí-solo-si maduran". En fin. No queda más que leer los libros.

Si ponemos toda la carga sobre "sujeto no hace sino espera", entonces el subjuntivo rige.


----------



## El Caobo

Rocko! said:


> En la mayoría de los casos el subjuntivo rige, pero hay algunos verbos en ciertos contextos que parecen admitir los dos modos (subj.-ind.). Lo veo posible con este de "mueren/mueran", al igual que con "maduran/maduren" (_los osos no comen las bayas sino que esperan hasta que maduran/maduren_), se duermen/ se duerman (las mamás no ponen a sus bebés en sus cunas sino que esperan hasta que se duernan/duermen) ensucien/ensucian (las personas de este vecindario no limpian los cristales de sus ventanas sino que esperan hasta que se ensucian/ensucien), etc.
> 
> No logro entender el porqué de esta dualidad. Parece, a veces, que algunos seres  o cosas realizan el cambio sobre sí mismos y por eso el indicativo (mueren = no pueden más/no resisten/se rinden/etc), o es un agente externo como el polvo que ensucia los cristales, y en otros parece una mezcla de todo y se dice como una verdad "los osos sí-solo-si maduran". En fin. No queda más que leer los libros.
> 
> Si ponemos toda la carga sobre "sujeto no hace sino espera", entonces el subjuntivo rige.


¡Gracias!  Es lo interesante de los idiomas.  Ha sido una charla muy agradable e instructiva.  Hay reglas, pero a fin de cuentas son los hablantes los que deciden.  Por ejemplo, en inglés no se debe decir "aint", pero se escucha todo el tiempo fuera de contextos profesionales y los que exigen un decoro más elevado.  Tampoco nunca se debe usar una negación doble:  se debe decir "*I don't have anything*", pero nunca "*I don't have nothing*", pero también se dice mucho fuera de contextos profesionales.  Se trata de las sutilizas y los matices que guarda todo idioma.  Acepto plenamente lo que me has explicado.


----------



## Peterdg

El Caobo said:


> Can you post what it says in 25.14e of the NGLE


You can read it *here*.


----------



## El Caobo

Peterdg said:


> You can read it *here*.


Thanks for sharing this!  It says that in "generic sentences" the indicative at times alternates with the subjunctive.  I didn't know that this possibility existed at all.  So, I have learned something new.


----------



## Ballenero

Espanol3200 said:


> ¿Pero qué usarían en esta frase, el subjuntivo o el indicativo?
> Buzzards do not kill their prey, but rather they wait until the animal dies.
> *Los gallinazos no matan a su presa sino que esperan hasta que ¿muere/muera?*


Depende.

Pero antes, hay algo que no me gusta de esta frase.
Porque si los gallinazos no matan a su presa, simplemente esperan hasta que muere, entonces ya no sería una presa.
Una presa tiene que estar viva y ser cazada, si no, solo es carroña.
Probablemente hay mejores maneras de expresarlo.





Fuente.

Depende del contexto.

El texto carece de la información necesaria para hacerse un juicio.
Hay dos opciones principales
Los gallinazos o zopilotes…
a) esperan a que muera
b) esperan hasta que muere.

La opción a), con subjuntivo, pertenece a la cuarta acepción de esperar.
Intransitivo. No comenzar a actuar hasta que suceda algo.
Y aquí es donde faltan datos.
Esas aves están ahí para alimentarse y esperan a que muera para poder hacerlo, es decir, no empiezan a comer hasta que el bicho está muerto.

También puede verse lo que está ocurriendo con la tercera acepción de esperar: permanecer en sitio donde va a ocurrir algo.
Esta es la opción b).
Los pájaros permanecen en ese sitio porque saben que el que está ahí tumbado está a punto de morir y por eso
esperan/permanecen en el lugar
hasta que muere y justo después empiezan a comer el cadáver.

Opción c) la preposición a, entre otras muchas cosas, significa hasta.
Por eso, pueden intercambiarse.

En un contexto científico o divulgativo, yo propondría la opción a).
Y la opción b) para algo informal o coloquial.
No recomendaría la opción c), aunque no es incorrecta.

De todas formas, no me gusta como está construida la frase con ese sino.
Sino se utiliza para contraponer un concepto, en negativo y en afirmativo, pero aquí se están contraponiendo dos conceptos: matar y esperar.

Pero hay algo bueno
¡Qué maravilla de animal!


----------

